
When the H-1B Transfer Denials Crisis Hits Home - jmwilson
https://people.ai/blog/when-the-h-1b-transfer-denials-crisis-hits-home/
======
vood
I'm a former h1-b visa holder. Had If I not had option to move to another
company in 2014 I would have made my life miserable. New company allowed me to
grow professionaly, make great friends and earn money my family deserves.

------
kirannallamothu
When the broader discussion is about AI replacing the workforce, here’s a
company committed to leave no employee behind. Leaders like Oleg and a company
like People.ai are a rare breed and a welcome change.

------
timwhite123123
Sad story, but great article.

------
ainokna
Strongly agree! The United States was built by hard working immigrants.

